# work in progress



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Finished background last night. Considering going back through to get more depth.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Coming along.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Ohh I'm intrigued, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

It's cool to see what was in my head start to come together. Started off as an experiment that took a life of it's own. Before I knew it had a clear picture in my head of what it was going to be.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

A bit more done


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

All done.


----------



## desertdogg (Aug 18, 2013)

wow very nice work here love the tones in the background. good job. larry ;]


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you desert.


----------

